# Decided to polish Subox mini



## Khan83

Evening All . Okay thread title should have been "Decided to polish subox mini but didnt realise what a chore it would turn out to be and only ended up doing the battery cover because my arms are sore & I hate my life " . Too long? thought so

Anywhos , not sure about the rest of the subox owners but mine seems to be a magnet for chips so whipped out the sandpaper , autosol & mutton cloth & decided to give it a bash.

Only got as far as the battery cover which on its own took me around 1.5hrs . Will finish the rest this weekend but thought I show you what I've managed so far.


See what I mean......



After






Will post more pics this weekend when Ive done the entire unit. Its either make or break but I figured if it gets messed up I'd just get me some anodized spray paint & take it from there

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

That looks great so far! Looking forward to see the completed job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r

Looks great man keep going

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83

Andre said:


> That looks great so far! Looking forward to see the completed job.



Thanks @Andre. Me too. 
Saw a guy on Reddit did the same . Wanted to post his pic but not sure what the rules are on that


----------



## Khan83

Vape_r said:


> Looks great man keep going


Believe me @Vape_r , if i didnt hurt my wrist recently I would have gone the whole night sanding this baby down. Spirits willing but the body is weak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Khan83 said:


> Thanks @Andre. Me too.
> Saw a guy on Reddit did the same . Wanted to post his pic but not sure what the rules are on that


You are more than welcome to post pics and/or text from another forum. As a courtesy just link to the source as acknowledgement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great job @Khan83 
Looks great

You could probably now take a selfie by aiming the camera at your subox
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Wow that is stunning @Khan83

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

There is a joke in that you hurt your wrist... I'm off form maybe someone else will come along. 

Looks like a crazy task I've been there. Polished an ipv mini once. Good thing you plan to paint it coz aluminum oxidates. 

Keep it up I would love to see how you spray paint it and how it turns out who knows you might inspire me to spray my box.


----------



## Noddy

Maybe try plasti dip. Builders warehouse stock it. Its a rubber compound, so wont chip. And it peels of easy for if you want to do a colour change

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre_B

Noddy said:


> Maybe try plasti dip. Builders warehouse stock it. Its a rubber compound, so wont chip. And it peels of easy for if you want to do a colour change



Would this be safe to do? Been wanting to plasti dip my Subox for a while now


----------



## Khan83

Sprint said:


> There is a joke in that you hurt your wrist... I'm off form maybe someone else will come along.
> 
> Looks like a crazy task I've been there. Polished an ipv mini once. Good thing you plan to paint it coz aluminum oxidates.
> 
> Keep it up I would love to see how you spray paint it and how it turns out who knows you might inspire me to spray my box.



Haha. I was having doubts before posting that but thought hey , not everyone is as perverted as me.......boy was I wrong .

The painting is more of a fall back in case it doesn't come out as planned. I quite like chrome/silver finishes on .....well anything. I've heard about the oxidization as well but hoping a quick buff with autosol now and again will sort me out. I've also got 2k clear so if push comes to shove I'll just clear coat it the darn thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Cant see why not. Just give it enough time to dry and at least 3 coats.


----------



## Khan83

Noddy said:


> Maybe try plasti dip. Builders warehouse stock it. Its a rubber compound, so wont chip. And it peels of easy for if you want to do a colour change



Thanks for the suggestion @Noddy though not really a fan of plastidip. Sprayed my laptop with it once & the edges started peeling after a while. I can only imagine how often this would happen on a device that gets handled every few seconds lol . Plus I prefer shiny over matt


----------



## BumbleBee

This is going to look great @Khan83, a clear coat will be a good idea to keep it shiny. I understand that these mods are a magnesium alloy? If so, that will dull in a day if not sealed.


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Evening All . Okay thread title should have been "Decided to polish subox mini but didnt realise what a chore it would turn out to be and only ended up doing the battery cover because my arms are sore & I hate my life " . Too long? thought so
> 
> Anywhos , not sure about the rest of the subox owners but mine seems to be a magnet for chips so whipped out the sandpaper , autosol & mutton cloth & decided to give it a bash.
> 
> Only got as far as the battery cover which on its own took me around 1.5hrs . Will finish the rest this weekend but thought I show you what I've managed so far.
> View attachment 37034
> 
> See what I mean......
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 37036
> 
> View attachment 37037
> 
> 
> Will post more pics this weekend when Ive done the entire unit. Its either make or break but I figured if it gets messed up I'd just get me some anodized spray paint & take it from there


ohhh me likes .....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

BumbleBee said:


> This is going to look great @Khan83, a clear coat will be a good idea to keep it shiny. I understand that these mods are a magnesium alloy? If so, that will dull in a day if not sealed.



Thanks @BumbleBee . Its Aluminium Alloy . 
Any idea what material the Twisp battery is made of as I polished that about a month ago & to date it still looks the same. No dulling or oxidization.


----------



## BumbleBee

Khan83 said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee . Its Aluminium Alloy .
> Any idea what material the Twisp battery is made of as I polished that about a month ago & to date it still looks the same. No dulling or oxidization.


I'm not sure but I think that is stainless steel.


----------



## Dylan Knight

Looks awesome add a little carbon look to it ￼once you have recovered from all the sanding ￼


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Khan83 That looks fantastic!!! Great job! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Khan83

Cave Johnson said:


> @Khan83 That looks fantastic!!! Great job! Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks @Cave Johnson . Lol , u and me both


----------



## Khan83

Dylan Knight said:


> Looks awesome add a little carbon look to it ￼once you have recovered from all the sanding ￼


Okay now THAT looks awesome. Think l have to steal that idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

That looks awesome. Waiting patiently for the finished product.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Got home early today so decided to take another crack at it , so here goes

All sanded down with 600 grit. I decided not to sand down into the indents as I noticed this gave it a nice little colour contrast with the black on silver.



Wet sanded all the way up to 2000 grit




After a quick buff with Autosol




And here she is.....just minding her own business reading the news paper  . 




A few more shots







All in all , I'm reasonably happy with how it turned out. Just trying to get a Kangertech sticker to put on the side so it doesn't look so plain.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 17


----------



## Eequinox

did you manage to actually take the cover apart as i don't see the fire button on the top pic ?


----------



## BumbleBee

Khan83 said:


> Got home early today so decided to take another crack at it , so here goes
> 
> All sanded down with 600 grit. I decided not to sand down into the indents as I noticed this gave it a nice little colour contrast with the black on silver.
> View attachment 37100
> 
> 
> Wet sanded all the way up to 2000 grit
> View attachment 37101
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick buff with Autosol
> View attachment 37102
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is.....just minding her own business reading the news paper  .
> View attachment 37103
> 
> 
> 
> A few more shots
> View attachment 37104
> 
> View attachment 37105
> 
> View attachment 37106
> 
> 
> All in all , I'm reasonably happy with how it turned out. Just trying to get a Kangertech sticker to put on the side so it doesn't look so plain.


Brilliant, I love that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> Brilliant, I love that!


same here i may just attempt that at some stage mine is showing a lot of chips as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stunning. Agree the black accents look great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

I like, I like, I like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen

That looks so awesome @Khan83

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Eequinox said:


> did you manage to actually take the cover apart as i don't see the fire button on the top pic ?



Yup , removed everything , just had the case to work with. It actually comes apart quite easily


----------



## Khan83

Thanks guys. Your kind words make the carpal tunnel syndrome worth it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar

Khan83 said:


> Got home early today so decided to take another crack at it , so here goes
> 
> All sanded down with 600 grit. I decided not to sand down into the indents as I noticed this gave it a nice little colour contrast with the black on silver.
> View attachment 37100
> 
> 
> Wet sanded all the way up to 2000 grit
> View attachment 37101
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick buff with Autosol
> View attachment 37102
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is.....just minding her own business reading the news paper  .
> View attachment 37103
> 
> 
> 
> A few more shots
> View attachment 37104
> 
> View attachment 37105
> 
> View attachment 37106
> 
> 
> All in all , I'm reasonably happy with how it turned out. Just trying to get a Kangertech sticker to put on the side so it doesn't look so plain.


Wow that looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Pixstar

When are you doing the tank?


----------



## SwickedV

That looks Incredible


----------



## Chris du Toit

Looks very nice! If you could sand blast the kanger logo on the side it would look amazeballs!


----------



## Khan83

Pixstar said:


> When are you doing the tank?



Lol , hellz no. I'm not touching sandpaper anytime soon. My fingertips are still bruised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83

Chris du Toit said:


> Looks very nice! If you could sand blast the kanger logo on the side it would look amazeballs!


@Chris du Toit , thanks I didn't think about that. Was looking at stickers but may just try a gift shop that does etching


----------



## argief

@Khan83 that looks stunning! I dropped mine... Bent the top overhang above the battery, and paint is chipping off... was wondering how I could fix this, you have me a great idea! 

Maybe I should try plasti dip too! 

Ps: there is a plasti dip distributor in Roodepoort (Horison). @Casper has quite the experience in plasti dip, there is little of his possessions that have been spared... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83

argief said:


> @Khan83 that looks stunning! I dropped mine... Bent the top overhang above the battery, and paint is chipping off... was wondering how I could fix this, you have me a great idea!
> 
> Maybe I should try plasti dip too!
> 
> Ps: there is a plasti dip distributor in Roodepoort (Horison). @Casper has quite the experience in plasti dip, there is little of his possessions that have been spared...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Damn , I know the feeling . I've dropped my tank so many times while unscrewing it I'm surprised it hasn't cracked yet.

Hope you manage to sort it out. Not sure about plastidip. Id assume the constant handling will lead to peeling & having to respray every few weeks but then again my device hardly ever leaves my hand lol


----------



## ET

Wow dude, that's some nice sanding work there. Came out looking amazing. I agree with the person that said maybe do some etching. Gooi some small tribal designs along the side, maybe a dragon, let your amigination run wild. And when you get bored with that buy a silicone sleeve for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

Nw you need a silver tank Reason to upgrade

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83

ET said:


> Wow dude, that's some nice sanding work there. Came out looking amazing. I agree with the person that said maybe do some etching. Gooi some small tribal designs along the side, maybe a dragon, let your amigination run wild. And when you get bored with that buy a silicone sleeve for it


Thanks bud. Definitely playing around with the idea


----------



## Khan83

VapeDude said:


> Nw you need a silver tank Reason to upgrade
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yeah was also thinking how good the original chrome subtank(not mini) would look but the tank that came with my kit + the RDA work so well(flavor wise) I cant see myself spending R500plus just for aesthetics. Thats ejuice money lol


----------



## VapeDude

Ye I definitely wouldnt get another subtank, far better tanks out there

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi

Damn Dude that looks good!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Khan83 said:


> Yup , removed everything , just had the case to work with. It actually comes apart quite easily


Looks great.Any tips on taking it apart?


----------



## SlinX

This looks fantastic man! Well done! 

But yea any idea of the safest way of taking the mod apart? Myself and a customer tried the other day but gave up due to the thought of bending the mod, its a hard cookie to crack apart! 

On another note do you not think something like Thinners would have made this process a lot easier and quicker or do you have a reason for not doing that?


----------



## Eequinox

Genosmate said:


> Looks great.Any tips on taking it apart?


a walkthrough of some degree would be most help full i know a few members had issues with the 510 connector or what ever its called getting pushed down and this may prove very helpfull


----------



## Khan83

Hi Guys , sorry cant post pics at work of how to take it apart but hopefully the below helps. Its super simple .

1) Remove the battery & the first screw(the one that's visible) , the second screw is under the round Kangertech sticker so you'll have to tear it off first.

2) Hook a finger behind the negative pin at the top(spring pin) & gently pull at it while at the same time pressing down on the fire button to help push it out. Don't bother pressing against the screen glass as it is stuck on from the outside(_To take out the glass it needs to be popped out from the inside_) If you now look from the top you should see that your 510 pin has moved a bit out of place. Don't try to force it out any more .Start with the bottom 

3) Now at the bottom use a screw driver & push at the front USB port GENTLY. Id suggest an earbud maybe to avoid damaging the USB port. While pushing the USB .At the back press a finger onto the positive pin pull from the inside .Use more pulling force here so it relieves some of the stress you are placing on the USB.

4) By now you should notice both ends top & bottom & sticking out a bit past the metal casing. From here on its just a matter of pull a bit at the top , stop , pull a bit at the bottom , stop , then back to the top. Eventually I just held the device between my thumb & forefinger & whacked it against my other hand & the inside popped out. Hard to explain but it's the same way you smack a pack of cigarettes against your palm.

VERY IMPORTANT :
1)On the outer part of the negative post there is a spring & cap that is held in place & will pop out once you have removed the inner case. Suggest keeping your finger on top as you are pulling out or at least do this somewhere that if it does pop out you can find it & it wont roll away under a cupboard or something.
2) If you decide to pop out the glass cover for the LCD remember to pop it out from the inside. Its held in place by a sticky tape. If you're careful you can reuse the tape but I ended up folding mine so I just dabbed some superglue to 2 corners & stuck the glass back

That's about it I guess.

Guys , my apologies if I've made absolutely no sense. Tried to explain it as best as I could so don't hesitate to ask if you need any clarity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Khan83

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys , sorry cant post pics at work of how to take it apart but hopefully the below helps. Its super simple .
> 
> 1) Remove the battery & the first screw(the one that's visible) , the second screw is under the round Kangertech sticker so you'll have to tear it off first.
> 
> 2) Hook a finger behind the negative pin at the top(spring pin) & gently pull at it while at the same time pressing down on the fire button to help push it out. Don't bother pressing against the screen glass as it is stuck on from the outside(_To take out the glass it needs to be popped out from the inside_) If you now look from the top you should see that your 510 pin has moved a bit out of place. Don't try to force it out any more .Start with the bottom
> 
> 3) Now at the bottom use a screw driver & push at the front USB port GENTLY. Id suggest an earbud maybe to avoid damaging the USB port. While pushing the USB .At the back press a finger onto the positive pin pull from the inside .Use more pulling force here so it relieves some of the stress you are placing on the USB.
> 
> 4) By now you should notice both ends top & bottom & sticking out a bit past the metal casing. From here on its just a matter of pull a bit at the top , stop , pull a bit at the bottom , stop , then back to the top. Eventually I just held the device between my thumb & forefinger & whacked it against my other hand & the inside popped out. Hard to explain but it's the same way you smack a pack of cigarettes against your palm.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT :
> 1)On the outer part of the negative post there is a spring & cap that is held in place & will pop out once you have removed the inner case. Suggest keeping your finger on top as you are pulling out or at least do this somewhere that if it does pop out you can find it & it wont roll away under a cupboard or something.
> 2) If you decide to pop out the glass cover for the LCD remember to pop it out from the inside. Its held in place by a sticky tape. If you're careful you can reuse the tape but I ended up folding mine so I just dabbed some superglue to 2 corners & stuck the glass back
> 
> That's about it I guess.
> 
> Guys , my apologies if I've made absolutely no sense. Tried to explain it as best as I could so don't hesitate to ask if you need any clarity.



Wow I didn't realise how much I wrote

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Khan83

SlinX said:


> This looks fantastic man! Well done!
> 
> But yea any idea of the safest way of taking the mod apart? Myself and a customer tried the other day but gave up due to the thought of bending the mod, its a hard cookie to crack apart!
> 
> On another note do you not think something like Thinners would have made this process a lot easier and quicker or do you have a reason for not doing that?


Thanks @SlinX . To be honest I didn't think about that lol.
The base metal is a dull grey so would still have to sand with finer grits to get the polished effect.


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys , sorry cant post pics at work of how to take it apart but hopefully the below helps. Its super simple .
> 
> 1) Remove the battery & the first screw(the one that's visible) , the second screw is under the round Kangertech sticker so you'll have to tear it off first.
> 
> 2) Hook a finger behind the negative pin at the top(spring pin) & gently pull at it while at the same time pressing down on the fire button to help push it out. Don't bother pressing against the screen glass as it is stuck on from the outside(_To take out the glass it needs to be popped out from the inside_) If you now look from the top you should see that your 510 pin has moved a bit out of place. Don't try to force it out any more .Start with the bottom
> 
> 3) Now at the bottom use a screw driver & push at the front USB port GENTLY. Id suggest an earbud maybe to avoid damaging the USB port. While pushing the USB .At the back press a finger onto the positive pin pull from the inside .Use more pulling force here so it relieves some of the stress you are placing on the USB.
> 
> 4) By now you should notice both ends top & bottom & sticking out a bit past the metal casing. From here on its just a matter of pull a bit at the top , stop , pull a bit at the bottom , stop , then back to the top. Eventually I just held the device between my thumb & forefinger & whacked it against my other hand & the inside popped out. Hard to explain but it's the same way you smack a pack of cigarettes against your palm.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT :
> 1)On the outer part of the negative post there is a spring & cap that is held in place & will pop out once you have removed the inner case. Suggest keeping your finger on top as you are pulling out or at least do this somewhere that if it does pop out you can find it & it wont roll away under a cupboard or something.
> 2) If you decide to pop out the glass cover for the LCD remember to pop it out from the inside. Its held in place by a sticky tape. If you're careful you can reuse the tape but I ended up folding mine so I just dabbed some superglue to 2 corners & stuck the glass back
> 
> That's about it I guess.
> 
> Guys , my apologies if I've made absolutely no sense. Tried to explain it as best as I could so don't hesitate to ask if you need any clarity.


winner fantastic thank you


----------



## Khan83

Eequinox said:


> winner fantastic thank you


Pleasure bud


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Pleasure bud


what polish did you use to shine that baby up after using that sand paper thats as smooth as a baby bum lol


----------



## Khan83

Eequinox said:


> what polish did you use to shine that baby up after using that sand paper thats as smooth as a baby bum lol



Autosol metal polish . Awesome stuff . Lol you should see what it does to the tail piece of an exhaust


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Autosol metal polish . Awesome stuff . Lol you should see what it does to the tail piece of an exhaust


awsome !!!! will have to try that


----------



## Kuhlkatz

That looks quite slick, but I bet in the raw polished form it's such a fingerprint magnet it can even lifts prints off of any other device located closer than 15 cm to it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET

Please just remember removing the kanger sticker hiding the second screw immediately voids any warranty on the product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83

Kuhlkatz said:


> That looks quite slick, but I bet in the raw polished form it's such a fingerprint magnet it can even lifts prints off of any other device located closer than 15 cm to it.


Batman doesnt leave prints

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Khan83

ET said:


> Please just remember removing the kanger sticker hiding the second screw immediately voids any warranty on the product


Yes , thank you for mentioning that...... I totally forgot to add it to my post


----------



## Ritchard

BumbleBee said:


> Brilliant, I love that!


Hey mate maybe instead of a sticker on the side perhaps you can think about having the Kangertech name and logo etched on the side with a laser I think that would look incredible and then send some pictures to Kangertech and show them how it should look. Great job bud... now where is that sandpaper and my old kbox..........


----------



## Clouder

@Khan83 THAT IS THE BOMB MAN! I think it looks totally awesome! Are you going to do a clear coat over it?


----------



## Khan83

Ritchard said:


> Hey mate maybe instead of a sticker on the side perhaps you can think about having the Kangertech name and logo etched on the side with a laser I think that would look incredible and then send some pictures to Kangertech and show them how it should look. Great job bud... now where is that sandpaper and my old kbox..........


Thanks bud . Appreciate it


----------



## Khan83

Clouder said:


> @Khan83 THAT IS THE BOMB MAN! I think it looks totally awesome! Are you going to do a clear coat over it?


Thanks @Clouder . Didn't get around to clear coating it yet as I don't have a spare mod to use while this one cures. Hoping to get another something soon so will tackle it once I'm sorted with a spare


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Thanks @Clouder . Didn't get around to clear coating it yet as I don't have a spare mod to use while this one cures. Hoping to get another something soon so will tackle it once I'm sorted with a spare


is it a fingerprint magnet ?


----------



## Khan83

Eequinox said:


> is it a fingerprint magnet ?


Definitely . Plus as @BumbleBee warned , it oxidized within 2-3 days


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Definitely . Plus as @BumbleBee warned , it oxidized within 2-3 days


awwwwww i sooo loved the look


----------



## Khan83

Eequinox said:


> awwwwww i sooo loved the look


Lol yeah tell me about it. Hence the need to clear coat


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Looks very cool ! Nice mod to your mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

that's awesome... now... Alcohol Ink!


----------



## huffnpuff

I'll just leave this here These are shiny and flush fit a subbox.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Khan83

huffnpuff said:


> I'll just leave this here These are shiny and flush fit a subbox.



Holy mama . So .......this is what "in love" feels like


----------



## blujeenz

huffnpuff said:


> I'll just leave this here These are shiny and flush fit a subbox.



Bliksem, is that a long range tank for a camel adventure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

blujeenz said:


> Bliksem, is that a long range tank for a camel adventure?



Vapmod Xtank v4.0. 10ml's juice. Got this tank myself for sh*ts-n-giggles, but the vape is surprisingly pretty damn good (Most probably due to the almost non-existent chimney and the parallel 0.2Ohm coil). The 0.2Ohm coil works well below 50Watt. Some folks say it leaks, I don't know about that, I've put over 200ml's through mine without a single drop leaking. I think it's because alot of numbnuts think you can topfill it....not a good idea. I think it also takes Triton/Atlantis coils/rba.

The setup on a Subbox Mini is a bit tall, but it's better on something like an iStick50, where the balance is better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

I also had a very nice white subbox .............. then I saw this thread and destroyed the nice white paint job  

Dave


----------



## Casper

I did mine aswell!!





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DaveH

Wow! that looks very nice Casper, great job.
I assume yours was black originally, how did you get the black paint off.
Dave


----------



## Casper

I used 4 coats of paint stripper over a duration of 20 hours. Took everything off!!! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

@Khan83 you really started something here wiffff your polishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83

Casper said:


> I did mine aswell!!
> View attachment 41032
> View attachment 41033
> View attachment 41034
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Sweet . Great job @Casper . What did you use to polish it ?


----------



## Khan83

Clouder said:


> @Khan83 you really started something here wiffff your polishing!


We're starting a shiny subox club

Seriously though , after seeing how @DaveH & @Casper did theirs , I feel like such a boob for wasting time(& skin) using the sandpaper method

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

@Khan83 BWAHAAAAA, no man! LMAO

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar

Khan83 said:


> We're starting a shiny subox club
> 
> Seriously though , after seeing how @DaveH & @Casper did theirs , I feel like such a boob for wasting time(& skin) using the sandpaper method


Agreed! I was thinking of selling mine as it gets very little work lately, BUT now...probably not

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Pixstar said:


> Agreed! I was thinking of selling mine as it gets very little work lately, BUT now...probably not


 
@Pixstar Gotta agree with you here, I've even considered buying one to do a "*DaveH*" to it. Ive had to sit on my hands again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

blujeenz said:


> @Pixstar Gotta agree with you here, I've even considered buying one to do a "*DaveH*" to it. Ive had to sit on my hands again.


I'm even considering doing the same to the D2. There's a post on here where @skola did one of his D2's beautifully with alcohol inks. Not sure if the Kanger Subox and IPV D2 are made of the same material...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Pixstar said:


> I'm even considering doing the same to the D2. There's a post on here where @skola did one of his D2's beautifully with alcohol inks. Not sure if the Kanger Subox and IPV D2 are made of the same material...?



Almost certainly yes... cast aluminium. I followed that skola thread rather closely, awesome job he did. 
From what I gather the clear top coat will be problematic, but it gives a greath depth to the colors, one might even have to resort to expensive 2K automotive type clear coats.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Khan83

blujeenz said:


> Almost certainly yes... cast aluminium. I followed that skola thread rather closely, awesome job he did.
> From what I gather the clear top coat will be problematic, but it gives a greath depth to the colors, one might even have to resort to expensive 2K automotive type clear coats.


Any links to the thread ? Keen to check it out but no luck with the search.

Also , 2k clears not that expensive , 250ml 2k clear + 250ml hardener set me back about 90 bucks at a mom n pop hardware store. Add another R100/R200 bucks for a preval air canister & you're good for a few small projects


----------



## DaveH

Khan83 said:


> I feel like such a boob for wasting time(& skin) using the sandpaper method


Khan, No pain no gain.
Dave


----------



## Khan83

DaveH said:


> Khan, No pain no gain.
> Dave


Sadly I have to agree. Though once in a while , no pain would be good too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Khan83 said:


> Any links to the thread ? Keen to check it out but no luck with the search.



Hi Khan, I think it is this one http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-ipv-d2.t16588/
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Thanks @Pixstar and @blujeenz.. Yes the clear coat is quite problematic. I used a gloss medium that's recommended to seal alcohol ink finishes but it gives the mod a very rough touch. Not happy with it. Been very lazy to strip and redo the whole process and try a different clear coat. Alcohol ink just wipes away with most clear coats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am really keen to see your shiny mods in the flesh 
Will you guys remember to bring them at the next vape meet - i would like to feel the finish in my hand.
I think a group shot of them is in order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

skola said:


> Thanks @Pixstar and @blujeenz.. Yes the clear coat is quite problematic. I used a gloss medium that's recommended to seal alcohol ink finishes but it gives the mod a very rough touch. Not happy with it. Been very lazy to strip and redo the whole process and try a different clear coat. Alcohol ink just wipes away with most clear coats.


Saw your thread bud , mod came out awesome. Definitely stealing the idea lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

The colours used on this specific project may not appeal to everyone, but the quality of the outcome was good I thought.
The concept has potential and looks fairly easy to do:
Swirl Paint Technique
Or
Watch it right here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper

Looks very interesting 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper

I used a drilling machine and polishing sticks.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Great thread. Would this work with an Istick 50W really not sure what its made of


----------



## ChasK

I have done the same to my tank on the subox mini  I left the black accents on as well, popped in some black tank rings and it's looking good. Just waiting for my Istick 100w to arrive and I will be attacking the kbox to get it all shiney. I haven't polished it with autosol yet which will enhance it even more!






I can't believe Kangertech don't have a polished Subox mini with differnt colour accents to choose from!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Looks good @ChasK
Dave


----------



## skola

ChasK said:


> I have done the same to my tank on the subox mini  I left the black accents on as well, popped in some black tank rings and it's looking good. Just waiting for my Istick 100w to arrive and I will be attacking the kbox to get it all shiney. I haven't polished it with autosol yet which will enhance it even more!
> 
> 
> View attachment 47364
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Kangertech don't have a polished Subox mini with differnt colour accents to choose from!!


Oh but they do.. Minus the coloured accents 





Check VapeClub but they sold out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

